# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Ku  mund te gjej   nji  LOje   falas  dhe  full ??

## Vinjol

pershendetje  uroj qe te jeni  mire te   gjithe 
kush  mundet   nga  ju  te me  jape  1  link  ku  mundem te  shkarkoj  free  &  Full  
Lojen  Red Alert 2 
eshte  loje  me strategji,  loje  paksa  e  vjeter  por  mua me  pelqen  shume 
FLm   :ngerdheshje:  
pres   te me  pergjigjet  ndokush  :/

----------


## Vinjol

ASnji  sme ndihmon  dot eeeeeeeeee  epo skeni  faj  se ju  ka marre mendet  facebook

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

magnet:?xt=urn:btih:95159A14DDB6A86F4A558D9151C80B  6EB9CB5A1A

----------


## Vinjol

> magnet:?xt=urn:btih:95159A14DDB6A86F4A558D9151C80B  6EB9CB5A1A




ckemi vlla   flm  qe me ndihmove  per ta shkarkuar  
Por  problemi eshte  se  

Nuk  di  cfare i  behet   me vone   :/  nuk  me del    ne desktop  

Nese  ke mundesi  te  ma  shpjegosh    do te isha  vertete   mirenjohes  

Sipas etapave  se   nuk di  me ja  ba Winzip  


 :i ngrysur: 

Flm

----------

